# Maritime Radio Day reminder.



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

With the majority of us in lock-down and time on our hands this is a reminder that Maritime Radio Day MRD starts tomorrow 14th April 12.00 GMT to 15th April 22.00 GMT and is open to all.
Details and spot frequencies pse click *here* 
Those who may not have an amateur licence or receiving facilities may be interested in listening via any www software defined radio (SDR) such as this one from the Netherlands…Pse click *here*
73


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

GB0GKB all ready - sadly the new aerials won't be ready but will be operating on 40/20/15/10m. Hopefully conditions will be kinder than the last couple of years but judging from the last few days I don't hold out too much hope. Listen out for GB0GKA and special stations from GLD, GLV and GKR also.


----------



## J. Davies (Dec 29, 2010)

I will be on. But conditions are poor. Will try my best.

9V1VV


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

9M and 9V were good sigs into SE France 20m last week and plenty JA's during the weekend JI contest..
Sometimes it's not necessarily conditions and takes a contest to bring 'em out the wood-work.

F5VBU


----------



## J. Davies (Dec 29, 2010)

Called MRD on 20, 30 and 40 and was answered by west coast US and eastern EU. None of them had heard of MRD. Sometimes when conditions are right I can work deep into EU and US. Not this time. Will try again this evening but it's a difficult slog. Every year for past few years has been the same.


----------



## DickGraham (Oct 2, 2017)

Struggling with my 10 watts but managed 3 contacts including one to GB0GLD on 7Mhz which was odd to say the least. Mostly hearing close Eu stations not really suitable for the freqs and my aerial alignment.
Will try some more this afternoon and evening.
MM7RNF


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

GB0GKB managed around 28 contacts, mostly from EU but one from USA, a former R/O on the United States/KJEH. Conditions very poor, deep QSB and high level QRN throughout the couple of days. No activity heard at all on 10m/15m and my 40m aerial not ready in time. So stuck on 20m but enjoyed the QSOs despite the conditions. Just like old times, winkling out the QSA1 stations through the QRN. 

Will be operating GB0GKU throughout July to commemorate the 100th anniversary of the UK long-range maritime radio service. Hopefully active on 40m and 80m by then.

Larry +


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

40m is good to VK early mornings EU time...


----------



## DickGraham (Oct 2, 2017)

Only managed another 2 contacts yesterday and none of my CQMRD calls were answered. As Larry says - bad QRN and rapid QSB both days.
However, only had my ticket for 6 weeks so it was interesting stuff for me.
Will keep an ear open for GB0GKU in July but, as a rule, I don't hear much in the way of UK callsigns. I'm going to put up a cheapo vertical so that may improve UK QSOs.


----------



## gwzm (Nov 7, 2005)

MRD was hard going here in GM-land from my qth near Paisley. A lot of QRM/QRN and sudden loss of signal in deep QSB. My final tally was 20 ships, 6 coast stations stations, 2 Friends of MRD and 4 amateur stations. Still it was good to hear some of the old coast station call signs but sadly no DX for me. There's always next year.That said, Rolf DL9CM was quick out of the trap with my certificate
Happy days,
gwzm


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

I am not an Amateur Radio user, but here is the list of stations I heard.

MRD 2020 
Stations Logged.

My QTH is East Coast UK. Very poor reception as everyone says, but I only have an open wire in my loft. A good Rx though. I did also try the Twente University SDR site, though they had a temporary site up because they also had problems. I only heard calls on 7020khz and very few on 14052khz. Nothing at all on 21052khz.

Not every station was heard. Some were logged being worked by others

G3WNQ	F5OYT OK1JPD PI75ZUT (?)	S53EO M0ITR 
OH7QR DL0DAN	DL9ZOG	F6BNM DJ2IT F6ACA 
SV1AZL SM6EWB	G3RID DM3KF/P	EA3X IZ3SOI
GB0GKA	F6ACU IK6IJF DJ2IT HB9ASZ DL6MLA
G0IKN DL0MCM	DL0DAO	DL8NBM	SQ8LUU	US4EUZ
GB0GLD	PH3ENI DL1SUS SV1RUX RX6FJ F5VBU	
AO39HNN	OE4PWW

David

+


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

It's only when you see above list you appreciate how varied the prop can be between UK and SE France.
My log is entirely EU and UK with no Americas or Far East and only one "MRD friend" from NZ/Antipodes. 
Some stations were exchanging ages and was psed to work Kastor SV1LV ten years my senior at 91 years old who worked at Athensradio/SVA from 1954 until closure.


----------

